# Employment services



## ngtt (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi. I want to ask about the employment service providers. How do these agencies work? Some people told me that they can help me with my job search and that I just need to pay them a fee and they'll help looking for work, but when I go to their websites, it just seems like they cater more to the employers (help them recruit people) and only provide the job seekers with a job search function so we can search for it ourselves, which I find very similar to Seek. Therefore I'm a bit confused. I would greatly appreciate it if someone could explain this concept for me and how I can use them?

A bit background about myself, I graduated from uni with Accounting and Finance degree over a year ago. I'm working as an Admin/Bookkeeper, but I want to find a job with more opportunities and exposure to my field. The agencies that I looked at were Hays, Robert Half, Accountability, etc. 

Thanks veyr much in advance


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

It is illegal in Australia to ask a job seeker to pay any kind of fees for securing a job. Any agency who asks for a fee is not legitimate. 
You can apply directly to reputable job agency like Hays or RoberHalf. They will never ask you for a fee.


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Agree with Boboa, never heard of an agency asking the job seeker for a fee.

John


----------



## garden sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

Be careful. Anything that asks fees in return to nail down a job or get your resumes posted online for a gold membership isn’t legitimate but a scam. Good luck. 

~Adam


----------

